
How would you accomplish the impossible if your life depended on it? - ryanwaggoner
http://ryanwaggoner.com/2011/01/how-would-you-accomplish-the-impossible-if-your-life-depended-on-it/
======
razzaj
I think one of his brainstorming result ideas is the "Hello HN user ..."
banner. Pretty cool if that is the case. My first time on his blog so i dont
really know.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
I've had that for awhile and it's actually pretty controversial with the HN
crowd...every time one of my posts hits the homepage there's a thread of
comments about whether it's appropriate :)

If you're interested, it's the WP Greet Box plugin for Wordpress:
<http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/wp-greet-box/>

I'll be blogging more in Feb and March about what I'm doing to grow the blog
aggressively, but it has less to do with communities like HN and Reddit (which
have been amazing to get me going) and more with building subscriptions. So if
you're interested in that kind of thing, you should...subscribe :)
<http://ryanwaggoner.com/feed/rss/>

